# 85 Z31 Will not start.



## 4130z31 (May 26, 2012)

I have had this car for a few years now, I replaced the starter last November.

When I turn the key everything in the cabin turns on, digital gauges, radio.......
you can hear the fuel pump hum, and the starter clicks, but that is is. 

Can anyone give me a hand with this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure you have a good fully charged battery and that the battery terminal connectors are thoroughly clean. If that's OK, then the starter or the solenoid may be bad; you can get the starter tested at most auto parts stores.


----------



## 4130z31 (May 26, 2012)

well I got the starter tested and its good. The car still will not start. I tracked all the wires everything seems to be in good working order. Could it be a fuse or sensor?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

whens the last time it ran? the starter will click if its low voltage or has a mechanical strain on it. put the engine in neutral and see if u can turn the engine yourself. could have a broken flywheel and the starts not having anyhting to turn on.


----------



## Danny L. Cole (Jun 21, 2010)

*A possibility*

Could be a Mass Air Flow Sensor. Had one go bad Car would try to start all day long, but would not run.


----------



## goyal99 (May 27, 2012)

Is there a way to test the MAF sensor to make sure it's a good working unit??

My '86 also cranks strong (has fuel + spark) but no start....I suspect it might be the MAF sensor gone bad.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you suspect a bad MAF, just unplug it; you should be able to start it up and it should idle. However it will not rev past 2,000 rpm.


----------



## 4130z31 (May 26, 2012)

it was running fine up untill a few days ago. I just put a new battery in it and still nothing. I am at a loss.


----------



## 4130z31 (May 26, 2012)

I get a click from the starter when I try to crank the car. Everything inside ( dash lights, radio,.....) and the fuel pump come on but it will not turn over.

if anyone knows whats up please let me know asap.

thanks for the help and ideas.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If the starter clicks and the engine doesn't turn, its down to the starter, wiring, or a locked up engine. Just because the wires look good doesn't mean that they are. Check voltage available at the solenoid, and make sure that the activation wire is getting full voltage as well. I think that wire is yellow and goes to one of the theft system relays.

Try jumping power directly to the activation wire from the battery and see what happens. Be careful not to run yourself over in the process.

Did you verify that the engine can even turn over? 

Also, I've had starters test bad at one store but good at another. Comes down to who's running the machine sometimes.


----------



## 4130z31 (May 26, 2012)

I did a rolling start and the engine starts right up. I'm almost positive that its a bad wire and or a faulty solenoid. I checked the security system and there are no shorts or faults with it.

It's looking like a bad wire seeing as I can't jump the solenoid.........


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the starter, there's a wire called the "M" terminal that connects to the solenoid. Run a jumper wire from the battery to the "M" terminal; what you're doing here is bypassing the solenoid altogether. If the engine turns over, then the solenoid or the activation circuit is bad.


----------

